# Ceiling fans n drop ceiling



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Arlington.


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks 480 for the fast respond, I'm going to check those out.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## case320 (Mar 4, 2009)

2nd the Arlington. Quick and easy install


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Just in case the other suggestions don't work and it also depends if you can reach something structural above the dropped ceiling. You can try and drop a piece of all thread into a box with one of your standard box brackets for ceiling tiles.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Saw these carlon ones on clearance at my supply house yesterday...











I've never tried them but it might be an option


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Arlington.


480,

You sick of answering that question every three days?:laughing:

Arlington should be paying you royalties:thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelforsythe (Jun 26, 2010)

Here's a link to another company's solution. http://www.erico.com/products/fanfixturemount.asp


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

I've never installed fans in a drop tile but I've demo'd a few. (they're now in my ceiling). Whoever did mount them used 1 5/8" strut which mounted directly to the oc j box. HTH. 

Krystal


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

klovelace29 said:


> i've never installed fans in a drop tile but i've demo'd a few. (they're now in my ceiling). Whoever did mount them used 1 5/8" strut which mounted directly to the oc j box. Hth.
> 
> Krystal


 
hth?


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hope This Helps. Haha. Damn kids and their silly shorthand message board slang.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

KLovelace29 said:


> Hope This Helps. Haha. Damn kids and their silly shorthand message board slang.


 
Oh, I was going through a list of electrical parts trying to guess:laughing:


TFPTUIFUTR


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

KLovelace29 said:


> Hope This Helps. Haha. Damn kids and their silly shorthand message board slang.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

That's on a whole different level. Wow. Haha! Translation?


----------

